# Frosty the Snowman.....



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

just another hapless victim of the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hee, hee, hee


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love them. I've always wanted to do some Calvin & Hobbes style snowmen.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We've only had enough snow here to do snowmen once, and I was too young to read Calvin & Hobbes at the time. If we ever get another heavy snow, I'm so doing the one where the snowman is being chased by a school of snow sharks.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Run frosty, run!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Tragic.....just tragic.......


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is great!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Seen those on Facebook. I dig it.


----------

